# Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss up to 2 weeks



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

we're in trouble fellas


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*



mff4l said:


> we're in trouble fellas


Rumor has it we're the deepest team in the league...

This is how depth not only is measured, but also created.*

*Famous quote by the great bray. :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*



mff4l said:


> we're in trouble fellas


Don't worry about it. We still got Devean George!

..
...
....

ummm..... nevermind. I guess we have an interesting road trip coming up.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*

I could care less about depth...we had plenty of depth against the Heat and that went swimmingly...it doesnt matter cause without Howard this team, on paper, looks real thin...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*

Dirk better step up, hoping to see Mo get his first NBA action soon..


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*

The ankle injury could have been worse, good thing Howard's only gonna miss three games. The Mavericks are a deep team. You could start Terry and Johnson in the backcourt, with Buckner taking Howard's 3 spot until he comes back. Then you have George and Ager who can backup that 3 spot.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*



Wilmatic2 said:


> The ankle injury could have been worse, good thing Howard's only gonna miss three games. The Mavericks are a deep team. You could start Terry and Johnson in the backcourt, with Buckner taking Howard's 3 spot until he comes back. Then you have George and Ager who can backup that 3 spot.


Good scenarios on paper - but the intagibles remain: Can they mesh? :gopray:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*



Saint Baller said:


> Dirk better step up, hoping to see Mo get his first NBA action soon..


He got garbage time in Houston.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*

0-6, here we come!!!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*

We can manage!.......


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*



StackAttack said:


> He got garbage time in Houston.


 I know, but not some real NBA action.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*



 t1no said:


> 0-6, here we come!!!


Is all this negatvity for the sake of hiding your enthusiasm?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*



Saint Baller said:


> I know, but not some real NBA action.


Don't you think, if Ager starts seeing some "real" action, we are done for the season?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*



edwardcyh said:


> Don't you think, if Ager starts seeing some "real" action, we are done for the season?


 No, he could be like Josh Howard 

How do you guys feel about tomorrows game?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*

*Howard out 2-4 weeks after MRI finds ankle sprain*
DALLAS -- The struggling Dallas Mavericks will be without Josh Howard for two weeks because of a sprained left ankle.

Howard was hurt Monday night in the second quarter of a 107-104 loss to Golden State that dropped the reigning Western Conference champs to 0-3 for the first time since 1993-94. Howard stayed in Dallas on Tuesday while teammates left for a three-game, six-day road trip.

An MRI taken Tuesday showed a second-degree sprain.

The two-week time frame means he'll miss at least six games. He could return Nov. 20 at Charlotte or at home the next night against Washington. The native of Winston-Salem, N.C., likely will aim for the game in his home state.

Howard was Dallas' second-leading scorer last season and among the team's best defenders, capable of covering point guards to power forwards. Greg Buckner will probably replace him in the starting lineup.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*



Saint Baller said:


> No, he could be like Josh Howard
> 
> How do you guys feel about tomorrows game?


The good thing about the game with the Clips is that Dallas matches up with them quite well. Assuming Dallas plays to their capabilities, tomorrow should be a "W."

Even without JHo....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*



edwardcyh said:


> The good thing about the game with the Clips is that Dallas matches up with them quite well. Assuming Dallas plays to their capabilities, tomorrow should be a "W."
> 
> Even without JHo....


I think Kaman and Cassell are going to kill us tomorrow.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*



t1no said:


> I think Kaman and Cassell are going to kill us tomorrow.


Kaman will force AJ to start Diop instead of the pathetic small line-up. If my memory serves me right, Diop did a pretty good job on Kaman last season. Diop or Damp won't "shut down" Kaman, so I expect Kaman to churn in his 10-12 points.

As for Cassell, I don't think the refs will buy his flops much tomorrow.

Brand will get his points. That's for sure.

My only concern is that finger-blowing Tim Thomas. He's had success against Dallas defense....

We'll see.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*

I think that Tim Thomas will get back in Dirks face and Dirk will remember how to play again, along with the rest of the team.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*

Yea and average centers always kill us, like Nelson.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*

Poor Josh.. I feel so bad for him, hes always getting hurt. But hey, that means he plays hard, I suppose.. I certainly hope we can steal one from the Clips, but Im not expected 0-6 after the road trip


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*

Well, the news will surely beg focus from these guys - whether that, and hitting the road is enough to forge a bond together remains to be seen.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*

Who is going to start instead ? Buckner ?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Josh Howard hurt (ankle) will miss 3 game road trip*

_Dallas Morning News - _The Mavericks found out Tuesday they will have to pull out of their season-opening tailspin without Josh Howard. 

Results of an MRI exam on the swingman revealed a second-degree sprain of his left ankle, and he will be sidelined for at least two weeks. 

"We're just going to have to pick up the slack and get the job done," Jason Terry said. "You always miss players when they're out, but we got a very deep team


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Title upgraded to reflect change in status.


----------

